# Refining CPUs



## firedan525 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello, boy after looking at all these past conversation tha you all have had it makes me really want to learn. I have a simple question now. Should I seperate ceramic cpus from the non ceramic cpus when refining in AR. And how can organic material affect AR! OK I promise I will stop! I cant help it you all are very helpful. Thanks again, DAN


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome Fire Dan,

I'm glad you're getting something out of the forum.  

I *always* separate my scrap. I think I may actually go too far in separating my scrap at times. 

I do this for a few reasons:

1) To get accurate yield information. When you mix scrap you can't accurately predict which types of scrap yields a set amount of gold.

2) To reduce cross contamination of the gold. Certain types of scrap are 'dirty'. These types should be processed separately.

3) To produce repeatable results. When you mix scrap types the reaction conditions can vary depending on the scrap input into the mix.

4) To utilize the most effiecient processing technique. Some techinques work better on certain types of scrap. No sense in using too much 'club for the bear'. It wastes resources and time.

Don't worry about all the questions, just keep asking until you find the answers you need.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello Dan,
Ceramic CPUs and Platic don't make any difference. The only difference is the gold plating thickness. Old CPUs, 486, 386, Pentium Pro, are the most heavily plated. I used to crush them with an hammer than process them in Aqua Regia.

I'm not sure about organic materials but I don't think they affect anything at all. Sometimes, insects goes in my AR (poor them!). But I just filter the liquid and everything goes roundly.

I hope it helps.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a bunch of CPU's I plan on processing soon.
I have sodium nitrate to make poorman's aqua regia,
that was my original plan. My question is will HCl and
peroxide work? I know it will take longer, but that doesn't
really matter at this point. Or is there any other ways to
go with processing CPU's?
Thanks. Jim


----------

